# Air pump



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, i want to get a good air pump instead of having many small ones. I have cultures going and dont have to much space to plug many air pumps, i want to know if u guys know of something that will work better then couple of little ones and maybe u even have one that u r willing to sell


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Just my little opinion on this...
I was thinking the same thing awhile back, one pump rather than 6 separate pumps... Though after thinking for awhile - if the pump fails - and there's only one - bit of a sticky situation (unless there's a spare handy..), so I decided to get a wall-plugin surge protector, and run extensions off the outlet. So far so good, and If a pump fails, or needs maintenance, I just plug the hose into one of the other pumps that's close to it. As long as the extensions are setup well there should be no power draw issues. Also make sure the total load on that plugin doesn't exceed the rated load for the breaker it's on.

At the moment I have 1 pump running 2 guppy tanks (5&10G), and I do worry about if it fails, which is why I have hob's on both those tanks, just in case.

Though if you have really small pumps now, it wouldn't hurt to replace 3 small ones with 1 big one, setup with gang valves, and have a spare handy. 

Hope this helps a little...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

J & L has some good ones, at good prices.


----------

